# so what do you do if...



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

You're in North Tea Power and don't have any change to buy just one coffee so have to spend over £5 to use your card? Well, you buy 2 coffees of course!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats all the stuff in the blue cup?


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

It was an affogato, so ice cream obviously and they use dried strawberries and pecans in there too. Was delicious.

I was having a great wonder around Manchester today in the sun until some dick splashed me at the side of the road. He stopped at the next lights and I walked by and bent over and looked into his car, he didn't even look back, prick, hate petty dicks like that! Hope karma bites him in the ass!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Whats all the stuff in the blue cup?


Looks like an Affogato to me ice cream with a shot of espresso poured over it. Which reminds me I have some Aldi Specially Selected Colombian Coffee ice cream to make these with, I guess that's tonight's dessert sorted then.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks more like someone has dropped a fried egg and a bacon rasher into a half empty cappo....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

cake! or one of their toasties.

but cake wins.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Looks like an Affogato to me ice cream with a shot of espresso poured over it. Which reminds me I have some Aldi Specially Selected Colombian Coffee ice cream to make these with, I guess that's tonight's dessert sorted then.


May I also suggest breaking some digestives over the top,, LUSH


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I was having a great wonder around Manchester today in the sun until some dick splashed me at the side of the road.


That's actually an offence under section 3 of the Road Traffic Act 1998. Punishable with a fine upto £5000 and 3-9 penalty points:

*Careless and inconsiderate driving*

If a person drives a mechanically propelled vehicle on a road or other public place without due care and attention, or without reasonable consideration for other persons using the road or place, he is guilty of an offence.

Specific examples are given for the offence in section 3ZA:

This gives the following examples of conduct appropriate for a charge of driving without reasonable consideration to be made out: flashing of lights to force other drivers in front to give way; misuse of any lane to avoid queuing or gain some other advantage over other drivers; unnecessarily remaining in an overtaking lane; unnecessarily slow driving or braking without good cause; driving with undipped headlights that dazzle oncoming drivers; driving through a puddle causing pedestrians to be splashed; and driving a bus in such a way as to alarm passengers.

That list is just a bingo card of the things I have to contend with on a daily basis driving in Birmingham! Love the last one about not causing alarm to bus passengers...what busses have they been on!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> That's actually an offence under section 3 of the Road Traffic Act 1998. Punishable with a fine upto £5000 and 3-9 penalty points:
> 
> *Careless and inconsiderate driving*
> 
> ...


Geordie-Boy QC.... How do you know so much about road traffic law?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Just googled it. Always knew splashing a pedestrian was an offence though


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty rare to get done for that though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Pretty rare to get done for that though.


Read in the papers few months ago guy got fined £500 plus six points for this.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, it happens. Generally though it's people doing it deliberately. Hard to prove it's anything other than a genuine mistake.

(Disclaimer, I have experience in this area).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nearly happened to Mrs S on Saturday in Madchester. Pulled her back just in time as a bus drove at speed through a large puddle. No way the driver was unaware of the potential to soak pedestrians on the pavement.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kismet........


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> It was an affogato, so ice cream obviously and they use dried strawberries and pecans in there too. Was delicious.
> 
> I was having a great wonder around Manchester today in the sun until some dick splashed me at the side of the road. He stopped at the next lights and I walked by and bent over and looked into his car, he didn't even look back, prick, hate petty dicks like that! Hope karma bites him in the ass!


Was such a lovely sunny day was wondering how you got splashed then realised you said it was Manchester


----------

